# Coffee beans?



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

I've picked up some jars of instant, but my favorite coffee had a sale on 5 pounds of beans. So I got it. I want to split into 1 pound bags and only grind as I go. If I mylar them will that be enough? Oxygen thingys in them? I have room in the freezer or in my pantry.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

It should be fine. I would put them in mylar rather than use of freezer space.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

We store ours in mason jars with an 02 absorber. Haven't had any problems with them for over a year that way. They get rotated about once a year, so I'm not sure how long they would really last.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mason Jars or Mylar is the way to go, however you shouldn't store Coffee in the Freezer, it affects the Flavor.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Most can coffee is ether vacuumed to 25 hgs or have nitrogen so they can stay on the self for 9-12 months for ground coffee.
Whole bean is better.
Any way you can seal out ALL the air will work.
Freezer will work if you have an air tight seal. 
If you know some one who works at a coffee processing plant then you can get coffee that is less then 10 days old.
If not then check the code date.

Thus, the standard for atmospheric pressure at sea level is 29.92 in.-Hg, which translates to an absolute pressure of 14.69 psia. The two basic reference points in all these measurements are standard atmospheric pressure and a perfect vacuum. At atmospheric pressure, the value 0 in.-Hg is equivalent to 14.7 psia


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Long term storage*

If you purchase green coffee beans in bulk, you can get them for about five dollars per lb.

You can vacuum seal them in Mylar bags and store them in a cool dark place until needed.

You can roast them in an oven or a skillet and grind them after blowing the husks away.

That is how you can keep coffee for 20 years


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

BillM said:


> If you purchase green coffee beans in bulk, you can get them for about five dollars per lb.
> 
> You can vacuum seal them in Mylar bags and store them in a cool dark place until needed.
> 
> ...


If it is not blended then it will be bitter.
Most companies will not tell anyone how they blend their coffee.
they use codes like 10% M with 25% P blended with 50% K coffee.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Coffee*



crabapple said:


> If it is not blended then it will be bitter.
> Most companies will not tell anyone how they blend their coffee.
> they use codes like 10% M with 25% P blended with 50% K coffee.


I have tried it and it is good.

Coffee is Coffee ?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

BillM said:


> I have tried it and it is good.
> 
> Coffee is Coffee ?


Glad you like it that way, for your sake.
But coffee is coffee is like saying all beer taste the same?
Or all pepper or tomatoes are the same.
I confess I have not tried the coffee you are talking about, could you give us a link?

Note the husk is called chaff & it make great compost.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

BillM said:


> I have tried it and it is good.
> 
> Coffee is Coffee ?


I respectively disagree. Coffee is not coffee. I consume about 18 cups a day (scary huh) and there is a vast difference in coffee blends. JMHO


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

BillM said:


> If you purchase green coffee beans in bulk, you can get them for about five dollars per lb.
> 
> You can vacuum seal them in Mylar bags and store them in a cool dark place until needed.
> 
> ...


That's how we keep ourselves in coffee. Between the wife and I, we probably go through two pots a day on the weekends and holidays.

One time up at the family cabin, we tested roasting a batch in a dutch oven on the old Franklin Stove. We're still working on getting it 'just right', but so far it's still been drinkable.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Wtshtf*



tmttactical said:


> I respectively disagree. Coffee is not coffee. I consume about 18 cups a day (scary huh) and there is a vast difference in coffee blends. JMHO


WTSHTF, Coffee will be a luxury, whether it is blended or not.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

BillM said:


> WTSHTF, Coffee will be a luxury, whether it is blended or not.


I agree!
I talked to my friend who works in a coffee QA LAB.
He said your coffee may be blended before being sold.
An that some coffee are not blended at & taste fine.
I would still like a link.


----------



## redneck_packrat (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been roasting beans for a few months. (Two is a few, isn't it? ) It's better, more-flavorful, and seems fresher than anything I've had before. Found this one: http://www.smokinbeans.com/shop/5-pound-mexican-unroasted-subscription/

and so far so good. I roast in a chicken fryer on the back porch, on a Ozark Trail camp stove. I do a pint jar at a time, which makes almost a quart jar of roasted, and go until I see a sheen of oil on the beans, takes anywhere from 11-13 minutes.

Made a video of the process. It's in 3 parts. I'm not a whiz when it comes to knowing how to edit/splice/etc. videos, so I took it as it came out of the camera. Links to each part are on-screen the last 20 sec of the segment, and also in the description area.

Oh, and this disclaimer: No animals were hurt in the process....except his pride :rofl:


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

I get my green beans here http://www.coffeebeancorral.com/coffee-bean-matrix.aspx?categoryID=57

that chart can get you started on blending

Roasting and to what degree makes a big difference in how any given bean tastes

Green bens are good for at least two years at room temp, just in the burlap bag, otherwise they would have never made it back to Europe from around the world traveling thru the tropics and round the Horn in the hold of a sailing ship in drinkable condition.

Blend recipes

https://ineedcoffee.com/coffee-blending-for-the-home-roaster/

http://legacy.sweetmarias.com/blending.php

http://www.coffeeforums.com/forum/coffee-beans-espresso-beans/5692-blending-beans-recipes-help.html

https://www.theatlantic.com/health/...f-coffee-creating-your-own-house-blend/69281/

http://www.coffeekind.com/reading-room/the-basics-of-blending-coffee/

Green beans dry canned and kept out of the light last forever almost

Same with Brick tea https://www.amazon.com/China-Black-Tea-Brick-pound/dp/B000OCRU98

http://www.teavivre.com/info/pry-pu-erh-tea/


----------



## jeager106 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for the informative post and another idea I hadn't though of.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I grew up with no Mylar bags or 02 oxygen absorbers hell no electricity in those hills but we grew our coffee and even after Castro came by for his cut we had plenty for sale in the black market ,coffee was dry toasted and stored in burlap bags ,we only grounded what was put in a mason jar or can for the weekly used ,never had any issues ,life was simple then.


----------

